

Of Fruit Flies and Drones - tokenadult
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/11/13/opinion/13iht-edcohen.html

======
tokenadult
"P.W. Singer, the author of an important new book called _Wired for War,_ told
me that, 'We are at a breakpoint in history. The U.S. air force this year will
train more unmanned system pilots than fighter and bomber pilots combined.
And, as Bill Gates has noted, robotics are now where computers were back in
1980.'

"Now you might think that a 'pilot' sitting behind a computer bank in Nevada
blowing away people in Afghanistan is less liable to combat stress than a
soldier in a unit deployed there, but Singer said the opposite has often
proved the case."

